# Aberdeen - KL



## mightywigan (May 14, 2014)

Hi,
Looking for some advice on what life is like in KL. The company I work for has offered me an expat move but I know nothing of the city. I am married with two kids aged 14 & 12 and worried how they will adjust.

Can anyone recommend schools for British kids

Advise on the lifestyle

Good areas to live

Pros and cons of living in KL

Any info would be good to be honest.

Thanks,

MW


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Hi

I have been living in Kuala Lumpur for more than 10 years now (but im only from Singapore plus my mom is from here).
i cant promise you it will be all great but i surely it will the experience of your life and for your family too!

if u can be more specific as to where your office area would be that would help to advise as to what neighbourhood is better. KL has changed so much over the last few years that it has many great neighbourhood for expats to live in and scattered all over the city.

the most expat-friendly neighbouhood in KL of course in the 'Ampang Hilir - Jalan Ampang' area (my parents live here). this area alone has many great international schools offering UK curriculum so your kids wont have much trouble adjusting (try Sayfol Intnl School, Intnl School of KL or Garden Intnl School). many supermarkets selling imported products and community mall (Great Eastern Mall) which I would say is half-filled with foreigners at any given day. close proximity to KLCC also give u access to the huge KLCC mall and KLCC park which is great on weekends.

Other areas u may want to consider is Bangsar or Mont Kiara.

Pro:
-multi-cultural society means u can find the best curry, nasi goreng, dim sums all within the city. also due to this we have many public holidays (among the most in the world) here as we celebrate eid mubarak for muslims, chinese new year and deepavali for hindu (of course there's xmas n NY!)

-airfares all around asian cities are fairly cheap thanks to AirAsia existence. Due to this, many of my expat colleagues take a short weekend trip to Saigon, Bangkok, Phuket even Hong Kong and Korea on almost every other weekend. 

-locals are very friendly and helpful, if u know how to blend in and mix with that is. Most european expats in my office agree to this. 

- weather is tropical all year-round. so that could be good if u prefer light clothes but some may miss walking around outside in the afternoon and not getting a sun burn.

CONS:
-u will need a car and know how to drive here as public trans is very bad. but getting to know how to drive around is not that hard plus we are on the same side of the road as in the UK. oh u may want to google on bad erratic drivers in KL city ;P
-street crimes is increasing esp with snatch theft and home robbery. 
-work culture here may not be as 'vivacious' as in the europe. everything seems to move in slow-motion. be very prepared for that.

hmm what else.... do ask if u need more help ill be happy to help out as much as i can


----------

